# wisbeeld



## Anilie

Hello, 

In a "car" context, I have to find an english and french translation for the dutch term "wisbeeld". To be honnest, that does not ring a bell. 

Can anyone help me? Even some kind of description or synonyms  would be useful. 

Many thanks in advance !


----------



## Peterdg

I have never seen the word. We will need more context than "car". Can you give the entire sentence in which the word appears? Also, it would be useful to know in which kind of publication this appears.


----------



## dwanawijaya

I believe Anielie is talking about 'windshield/windscreen wipers'.  

Does 'wiping image' look like the correct English word for it?  I've seen this item in UK eBay:
*Original RS2 windshield wipers wiper blades*

Original Audi RS2 / VW T4 windshield wipers for the front window
optimal *wiping image*, high durability
Scope of delivery: 1 set = 2 x windshield wipers (front)


----------



## Anilie

Hello, here is an example of the sentances I have to translate : 

" Uw ruitenwissers zullen nu automatisch ingezet worden, waarbij u kunt zien wat voor wisbeeld er ontstaat."


It is indeed a text about windshield wipers. I think the best way to understand the word is to take "wis" and "beeld" separately. Therefore, the translation would be "*marks left by windshield wipers*" and "*traces laissées par les essuie-glaces*". 

I am not totally sure about that though, but I do not see another possibility. Wiping image may be good too, but I saw a picture while looking foa a translation, and I think it is really about left marks.


----------



## eno2

Wisbeeld is natuurlijk een technische term in deze context, en staat niet in DVD online, want creatief opgemaakt  á la carte.
Ik vind dat dwana - zonder context- schitterend giswerk en zoekwerk deed dat bevestigd werd door Anilie, en dat 'wiping image opleverde. Nu kan je natuurlijk een omschrijving gebruiken ook, maar ik vind wiping image .

Wisbeeld is of course a technical term in this context, and is not in DVD online, because creatively formatted 'à la carte'.
I think that dwana - without context - did fantastic guesswork and search confirmed by Anilie, and  it produced the 'wiping image' translation. Now, you can of course use a description as well, but I think wiping image is


----------



## dwanawijaya

An alternative to 'wiping image' is 'wiper marks'.

*What are wiper marks* Written by: Vinnie van Rooij
Read the original article at: What are wiper marks - DetailingWiki, the free wiki for detailers

Wiper marks are surface imperfections in the direction and line that windscreen wipers move. Simply put, these are marks in the glass caused by the movement of the windscreen wipers. They can affect your vision and are difficult te remove.


----------



## eno2

They move in both directions. New ones do not leave traces. When they begin to do so,
 I replace them, for a clean wisbeeld/wiping image. Only: I didn't know that word(s).


----------

